# Oliver's Binder, help me with ideas please



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a horse binder that I made for Sky. 

The first page (which is in a sheet protector.. all of them are!) is general information about him. His age, his breed, what he's working on, etc. And our current goal. 

The second is the leasing agreement.

The third is his brands paperwork and his travel visa so he can go across state borders. 

The fourth is health certificate and his NEGATIVE coggins test (most current one on top)

The fifth shows all of his farrier receipts. as well as a log of when he was last trimmed and my current farrier's business card. 

The sixth is a "Patient History Report" of all of Sky's vet appointments, when he had his shots done and when they need to be renewed. It shows when he was treated and on stall rest and when he was last floated.

The seventh page is more comprehensive on all of the shots he's had, when he last had them, what he had currently done, and due dates of renewal.

The eighth page is his old vet records (the ones I've managed to get from previous owners) As well as any recipets

The ninth is a copy of Sky's boarding contract so that if there are any problems, I have it right in my binder for future reference. 

The tenth page has all of my board invoices and when I payed them. 

The 11th page is his transport paperwork from when I had him trailered from CO to MD. 

12th page is any investments I made (equipment I bought, food, supplements, etc.) and orders.

The 13th and last page has some general handouts like "questionnaire for evaluating a horse" and some notes on past problems (like thrush) and how I treated them and if it worked. And then a huge thick packet on transport to New Zealand :/ guess I don't need that anymore...

Basically it's a very thick comprehensive binder with everything and beyond what you would want to know about Sky  I always keep it with me. 


If you are thinking of making one just to have with your horse, I would include any and all vet appointments and shots history, his allergies, vet information, farrier information, last trims and/or shoeing... you can photocopy a history of records/vet appointments and farrier and maybe a general page about him.. but NEVER EVER LEAVE ORIGINAL PAPERWORK WITH THE HORSE. Someone could easily claim the horse as theirs :/ I would also include information about what you horse's training is at, if he has any vices, if he requires a certain type of handling, etc. Make sure to include your basic information as well!

Good luck and hope that helped!


----------

